# Patellar tendon repair



## Desperate Denise (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays everyone!!!

I just wnated to make a quick check on coding for a patellar tendon rupture repair.

Should I be using 27380?

Thanks!!


----------



## ASC CODER (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes that would be the code for infrapatellar tendon suture repair.


----------



## Desperate Denise (Dec 28, 2009)

*Patellar tendon*

Guru

Thanks - sometimes I just a need a little confidence.  It gets a litte crazy.

Happy New Year!!!

Denise


----------

